# My mom keeps changing her mind



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys! I wanted to tell you about my mom, since I need help 
Okay, so I am 13 years old - I have been reading books about dogs from the library, watching the internet on how to train a dog, everything. I did all that I could so that I know how to raise a well-behaved puppy. When I talked to my mom about a dog, at first she said no, but some time later she said yes. My dad says yes because he loves dogs. But the next day, she's like "Who? Me? I never said yes!" I got really upset. Her mind kept changing all the time, but once when she said yes, I got her to sign a custom document that I made, saying stuff like 
"I will not change my mind about not getting a dog, or any other breed. German Shepherd only."
And stuff like that. In the document there was also a statement that said that I will take care of most of the stuff 
My dad signed it too.
I got the document in my drawer, but now she is stuck with a NO. We are going to Poland in 3 weeks, but in the document said we're getting a dog after coming back. And she keeps coming up with reasons why we should not get a dog, eg. What if we go on holiday, that kind of stuff. But I always have an argument, but she always thinks of something new...
It really frustrates me now. She told me not to talk about the dog, but my mom keeps bringing up the topic herself! How can I stop thinking about a dog if she keeps talking about it, and how I will not get it?
Nevertheless, I spoke to my dad and he said that since he signed the document, he WILL get me a dog. To be exact, I made a timer on my computer that counts down to the date when we come back from Poland - 5 weeks, 2 days, 18 hours, 2 minutes and 30 seconds as of now. I am very excited about it 
Please give me some tips to how can I convince my mom that dog is a good thing, and give me tips on what to do the first day I get my puppy, but also tell me how many times do you have to wake up at night to go for a walk, that kind of stuff. Thank you for reading!


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

I'm very sorry but i have to agree with your mom on this one!

Getting a GSD and a puppy at that takes a lot of work and time..

At 13 you will soon be too busy with school, sports, friends, working and even dating...haha..
So much of the work/care will fall on your parents..

And it sounds like your Mom has enough on her plate now without caring for 
a new pup...You will have a lot on your plate as well..

So imo-----"Mother Knows Best''!!

Sorry.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the reply John.
I am aware that a puppy/dog is a really hard job, but it shouldn't be a trouble for me.
School isn't that long for me, about 4-5 hours each day, depends if its for example Monday or Thursday. Sports... well, having a German Shepherd is like doing sports! You have to run with the dog, play with him, etc.
Working - I'm too young for that 
Dating - As I'm concerned, in my schools most girls are like "Yooo wutzuup ur uglehhh o mah gaashh srsllyyyy ur wiird"........ You get the point.
My mom doesn't work, but I promised her she wouldn't have to do much, it would be me waking up at night to go with the dog, the only thing she would have to do is to occasionally drive her to the vet/park, and take her outside once a day when I'm at school. That's it 
Never-the-less, thank you for your reply and time!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

LOL, you sound just like me at that age. My dad was ok with it, mom was scared to death of dogs, especially German Shepherds, which was my first choice. I finally got a puppy for my 17th Birthday, a Rottweiler :0.

Sorry, but I don't really know what to tell you to do about your mom. I can't believe she would sign such a document and not abide by it. As a mom myself (my kids are 15 and 21) I would never make a promise like that and not keep it. I'm sure there is more to the story that we don't know, and you as a kid probably don't know about or think is relevant. Maybe one parent isn't working and is looking for a job, maybe they know that there is a chance that your family may get transferred due to a job and don't know about finding a new place with a big dog as part of the family. Maybe your family lives in a rented house or apartment and big dogs will cost them more or maybe be breaking the lease agreement? Obviously these are huge factors and not necessarily something a 13yo would know or think about.
When I finally got my dog as a kid, I had a job and could contribute to the care and upkeep of a dog. I had to pay for vet visits and if I went on vacation and had to board him I had to pay for it, or at least contribute a large portion of the money if I had it.
Just boarding a dog at a decent kennel for 2 weeks can cost around $400, this is not something small. 
So tell us a bit more about your situation, you don't need to post the exact place you live (not a good idea for a 13yo to post that), but you can tell us if you live in the country, city, a house, an apartment, etc.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Sadly, you probably wont' be able to convince/make your mom say yes. My sister & I BEGGED my parents for a dog when we were older, and were never able to get both parents to agree, so we went without. Your dad being on board helps, but I wouldn't bring a pup into your home without both parents consent or your mom will resent the pup  Sorry 

My parents arguments were the same as yours! Always school, homework, after school sports, boyfriends, part time jobs, travelling, etc would all take away too much of my time, and the responsibility would fall to them. It's really hard at 13 to predict what may happen in the coming years. And she was right, at 15-16 I started dating and working part time after school and I was barely home.

On top of the time issue is the financial issue. Your mom knows that you don't work, and when vet bills, toys, supplies are needed, she'll likely be the one paying and just flat out doesn't want the expense.

At 26, my husband & I just finally got our puppy, and it's EXHAUSTING! He works from home full time, but even then, it's a lot to manage.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey bocron!
Sure, I can tell you!
When I was 5 years old, we had a dog which was really... misbehaved. He barked at guests, he was very curious about everything, etc. - You get the point.
The thing is, my mom blamed it on me that I didn't train him! Then one day my mom decided to take the dog to the shop...
She comes back without the dog, saying the dog got hit by a truck when it ran after a cat. 2 years ago I got to know the dog is still alive, and she sold him, and it never got hurt. Cruel. :/
We live in Scotland, and my parents don't speak English. I translate everything for them, call the council for everything, all that kind of stuff. They don't go anywhere without me to be honest. My mom isn't looking for a job, and my dad is staying at his current work, otherwise I would have known about it since I do all the speaking!  We live in an apartment, BUT - We will be getting a proper house soon, so when the puppy finally grows we will be in a bigger house with a garden and stuff - even though right now we do have a garden. 
So now you know more  Thanks for your time and the reply 

[email protected] Thanks for the reply! I really love your dog, he/she looks so cute!  And no, we wouldn't bring a puppy home without my mom knowing


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Speedy, you sound like a smart thinking kid! The documents... hahah.. I've done similar things in my younger days. My mom also changes her mind a lot, even to this day, and I've come to find that if a person that doesn't honor their words, they also won't honor the paper they sign. It is very true that a GS puppy is a lot of work and can be costly to raise. Perhaps you can try to see if your mom will be ok with you fostering a GS first and see how she likes that experience while you use that to prove to her that you can be held responsible. And if you all like the foster then you can adopt it!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey Bear L! Thanks for the compliment :-D
I like your idea about adopting a dog and all that - The problem with that the dog would be trained in English already, and my parents wouldn't like that, so I would like to start training it myself - unless you can re-teach a dog something, that way it's fine!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Hey bocron!
> Then one day my mom decided to take the dog to the shop...
> She comes back without the dog, saying the dog got hit by a truck when it ran after a cat. 2 years ago I got to know the dog is still alive, and she sold him, and it never got hurt. Cruel.


Hey! My mom did something similar to my first dog! Perhaps it is better to wait till she is fully convinced that it's a good idea and that you may be old enough to help pay for some of the costs to avoid this from happening again.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> The problem with that the dog would be trained in English already, and my parents wouldn't like that, so I would like to start training it myself - unless you can re-teach a dog something, that way it's fine!


Dogs can re-learn, languages are no issue. Plus, a foster dog may not be "trained" yet anyways. I speak to my dog in both languages, my native tongue and English. They get the gist of what I mean, whether I say it in English or something else. They watch my body language more or my hand movements. If the dog is already trained in English then you can train that dog to speak multiple languages. I call them all sorts of names too and they know I'm talking to them regardless of what language I use. For example, one of the dogs' name is Teddy. I'd call him Teddy, Ted Ted, smelly, baby, little boy, sweetie, etc... he gets it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it's wonderful you want a puppy and it sounds like you do have some good ideas. However, if your mom really doesn't want the puppy then I don't think pushing the matter will help, even with the signed document

While you're at school then I'm assuming your mom would be responsible for the puppy? If you want to go out or have other commitments and can't be home your mom would be taking care of feeding and watching the puppy? That's alot to ask of someone who doesn't seem to want a dog, let alone a puppy which is alot more work then a adult dog. Not to mention the costs, are you able to purchase the puppy yourself, pay for food, toys, vet bills, etc. It's a huge undertaking and costs thousands of dollars

My personal suggestion would be to wait, go enjoy your vacation and allow the whole puppy fever to calm down. Wait a few weeks, if not months and then try again. In that time you can prepare by saving money and reading up on breeders in the area, continue to learn about training and everything you'll need to know about the breed. 

You seem set on a puppy but how about compromising and looking for a adult dog? Look into local shelters or rescues to see if there might be a match there or check with breeders who may have some older puppies or adults. If your mom would be more comfortable with a adult dog then that might be your "in" and you can show her a well mannered adult dog which requires less work. You can still train and work with a adult dog and have lots of fun

Good luck with your search


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Hey! My mom did something similar to my first dog! Perhaps it is better to wait till she is fully convinced that it's a good idea and that you may be old enough to help pay for some of the costs to avoid this from happening again.


Hah! I actually thought of doing dog contests if I teach my dog well, but I don't think I will tell my mom about this one! 
Once I actually made 20$ from Google Adsense, but I can't receive it because I didn't get the pin that was ment to come in mail... And I just started video making too!!! 

[email protected] Thanks for your post - I really appreciate it!
Most of the times I am at home, I don't have much to do elsewhere. If there was a time though - it wouldn't be for long. It's not that my mom doesn't want a puppy, I think it's just because she's scared the dog will be the same as our old one which she sold and told me it got hit by a truck.
My dad said he will pay for everything, he gets paid good, so that's not much of a problem I think.
My mom said she would want a bigger dog that already knows to do his business outside, etc, but my dad won't agree on an older dog 
And it's my dad that usually makes the decisions in this house...
Thanks for your comment and time, I really appreciate it


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You sound like a very mature and responsible young person. If you and your father go ahead and get a pup, you'll just have to make sure that you follow through on all your promises to your Mom. Especially if she is to have any caretaking responsibilities for the pup. You have to realize that a pup will impact her life as well in ways that may not be apparent to you.


----------



## 65Champagne (Nov 15, 2011)

Dear Speedy,
I am not going to filter my thoughts, so you may not like everything I say, and that is ok, as I am talking to you as an adult. I will answer your question at the end, if you want to skip ahead.

I happen to have some credentials in human behavior, have some experience with teenagers, and I actually was one once if I recall. Developmentally, you (and nearly every other 13 year old) are in a place where you believe you are independent, responsible and capable, but you will blame others when things don't go your way (a non adult dependent behavior). This is absolutely and completely normal, age appropriate and is part of the definition of adolescence. You are wired to go through this and you can't stop it. I highly doubt that there is anyone living in your house that is not clear on what you want.

Here's what's really going on. Your Mom is deciding if she wants a dog, that she will have to pay for (doesn't matter what the contract says), drive to the vet, clean up after, give up a clean hair free and puke free house, and take care of 100% in 5 or 6 years when you go off to college or start your young adulthood. She has earned a vote in the decision, yes?

Now, what you really want to know is how to win, right? First, give her time, let her talk through it, and don't try to shorten the time it takes. Answer questions, if she asks, but do not debate a statement just because you can, let her think out loud. Let your Dad do the heavy lifting, he is better at selling her than you are. After all, he convinced her to marry him even though he makes all of those disgusting sounds, right? You can show your support by saying things like, "I want you to be convinced too, Mom." or "I can see how this might seem like a lot to take on." Keep doing your research and reading, and get "caught" doing it, but don't run down the stairs in the middle of her favorite show and make her read an article that says Moms with dogs live longer. I would bet that your trip to Poland is consuming her thoughts, and she has a lot on her plate getting ready for that. Your "dog talk" is wigging her out. Instead, start helping with things without being asked, and that goes a long way towards helping a Mom believe you will be able to care for a GSD.

Lastly, you seem like a bright, articulate and creative young person with initiative and drive. Good qualities to have at 13. Your proficient writing, spelling and punctuation is what prompted me to respond to you. It says a lot about you. I hope this helps, and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey 65Champagne! Thank you for your reply, and for the kind words at the end. I want to reply to your message  I also respect your opinion and everything you say 

"believe you are independent, responsible and capable, but you will blame others when things don't go your way"
Not to sound selfish, but I am very responsible, considering I have to do all the phoning, translating, etc and the parents relay on my help to live in this country. I don't blame others just because something didn't went as I planned, what I do is try again in a different way until I succeed (Depends what it is though).
The reason I don't have that much friends is because I consider them idiots. Most of them smoke, drink, get drunk, do drugs at my age, I think that's idiotic to do that at this age - or at any other age! 
I promised to her that I will clean up after, brush the dog, clean his teeth (which not many people do), take him for walks, do everything to be exact. Thank you for your tips which you gave to me, and for the kind words. I really try to make my spelling the best, and nut laik deez, which is the way most of the teenagers write... 

PS. Your dog is gorgeous.
Yours too, blehmannwa.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I think at 13 it's hard to say where you'll be in the next 10+ years. At 13, I had no idea I would move across the country to go to college in five years, and never go back home. At 18, I had no idea I would find my future husband and move after college to be with him. After college, I had no idea I would be quitting my career at 29 to go to law school...my point being is that the future is very unpredictable and at your age there are just too many opportunities to have such a big responsibility. Could you go away to college? Could you care for a dog in college (I know I couldn't between classes/work/social life)? Would you ever want to study abroad? Or just travel after school?
Enjoy the freedom you have and will have while you're young.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

5 Minutes ago my mom came up to me and said 
"I will accept a dog, but if you whine about not going with the dog for a walk or anything like that, I will give it away to someone."


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

You are very lucky. My parents were united on the "You cannot have a dog!" front, and they stuck by it. I have wanted a dog since the beginning of high school, and I only got my boy a month ago.

On that note...

DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT alienate your parents on this issue. They will be great allies in raising a puppy. When Gable needs looking after, and my sister isn't available, I can leave him with my parents, who have become very attached to their "grand-dog". They have been helpful like you would not believe when I get called away on a Saturday or whatnot. ...And I think, as obsessive and doting as I am, that my mother might have bought Gabe just as many toys as I have.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Anitsisqua for the tip!
Your puppy is so fluffy!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I begged my family for a dog for over 10 years. Actively begged. Daily. I got my very first dog when I got married and moved out on my own. I don't regret it or wish I could have somehow gotten a dog earlier. Now is the perfect time for me, and I was in no position to care for a dog in my early years.

Consider volunteering at your local humane society or dog shelter - get to know first hand how to care for a dog, and see the various things that CAN go wrong with a dog. The more experience, the better, 

Be patient. Nothing worth having is easy to achieve.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I begged my family for a dog for over 10 years. Actively begged. Daily. I got my very first dog when I got married and moved out on my own. I don't regret it or wish I could have somehow gotten a dog earlier. Now is the perfect time for me, and I was in no position to care for a dog in my early years.
> 
> Consider volunteering at your local humane society or dog shelter - get to know first hand how to care for a dog, and see the various things that CAN go wrong with a dog. The more experience, the better,
> 
> Be patient. Nothing worth having is easy to achieve.


I wish I could do that, but our local shelters only let 18+ people to go anywhere near the dogs.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Speedy2662 said:


> Hey guys! I wanted to tell you about my mom, since I need help
> Okay, so I am 13 years old - I have been reading books about dogs from the library, watching the internet on how to train a dog, everything. I did all that I could so that I know how to raise a well-behaved puppy. When I talked to my mom about a dog, at first she said no, but some time later she said yes. My dad says yes because he loves dogs. But the next day, she's like "Who? Me? I never said yes!" I got really upset. Her mind kept changing all the time, but once when she said yes, I got her to sign a custom document that I made, saying stuff like
> "I will not change my mind about not getting a dog, or any other breed. German Shepherd only."
> And stuff like that. In the document there was also a statement that said that I will take care of most of the stuff
> ...



I actually think after reading and "feeling" your desire for a dog that you would in fact be a great dog owner, yeah kids your age tend to lose interest after a while, but there are kids like a lot of us on here, and I suspect you too, that put dogs in first priority order over dances and stuff, God knows I did!!! I have never, ever, lost my love or passion or interests in either my dogs or my horses, I fit everything else around them. 

I hope your Dad keeps his promise and gets you a dog, EVERY kid should experience unconditional love and companionship. I'm cheering for you!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> 5 Minutes ago my mom came up to me and said
> "I will accept a dog, but if you whine about not going with the dog for a walk or anything like that, I will give it away to someone."


The first part is a very good sign 

As a mom to a 13 yr old with a 4 1/2 month old GSD puppy, I can totally understand some of your mom's hesitation. I drug my heels about getting her a puppy and my daughter had to wait for over a year working in 4-H with our Samoyed before I would finally give in.

As much as she said/says she will do it all, she doesn't and she really can't  I couldn't really wake up a 13 yr old at 1:00 am - 4:00 am to have her take the puppy out potty every day until the puppy was old enough to sleep through the night. She is not required to clean up the yard after the dogs, her dad does that. We can't have the puppy wait to eat until our daughter is home from school or other activities and can feed her, so we both feed and water the puppy when she isn't home.

For me a puppy is a family investment of time and energy  It takes more than 1 person to do all the work a puppy needs when they are babies. 

I do hope you get your GSD puppy soon, you do sound like a good kid and like you will really try to do all you can to make it successful for your family and the puppy  Just remember that you can't do it all yourself, so appreciate the help when you get it  And make sure you say thank you


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah, to be young... 

Let me share a story with you.

I consider myself lucky as a child. I grew up with dogs and horses. My grandmother bred/trained/showed Akitas. However, my father hated dogs. We had none in our home (except for the few rescues we took in on occasion for a few days). At 6 years old, my grandmother's last Akita and her personal protection doberman passed away and her and my parents went in on a very large house on a lake. This was where my puppy fever got strong (I needed to have a dog around). With my grandmothers help, I did a lot of research, read every book I could. Went to dog events. I picked two breeds that I fell in love with: The Golden Retriever, and the German Shepherd.

I spoke to my parents about my research, I showed them everything I learned. Our neighbor was our cats veterinarian... so I had that lined up and spoke to him often about a dogs care and health (I was best friends with his son and daughter... I basically lived at his clinic). My parents said no. I tried a few more times that year and through the next, and then gave it up for a bit.

When I was 8 years old, I went back to it again. Went back to researching, watched animal planets documentaries all day, and kept my grandmother's original AKC book on my night stand. I was determined!

The whole year was no, absolutely not, not happening, no way!! Again.... I gave up. That Christmas, I received the best gift I've ever gotten... "my" very first dog. An 8 week old golden retriever puppy. Everything was under my name.... her portfolio at my vets, her AKC papers and name, her care, her exercise, her grooming, her training... everything! My parents picked the breed off my list after they did some research as well. Along with my grandmother, they went and found a very good breeder and had her help picking a pup out for me.

Peaches was everything I imagined, and with my grandmothers guidance.. she was very well trained, and the perfect example of a GR. She was amazing. My parents wanted the best female in the litter and got the "pick of the litter". The breeder only sold her under a "potential breeding female" contract. She was to be evaluated as she grew, and at 2... health tested and cleared. She got through all of that with flying colors and had her first (and only) litter at 2 1/2 years old. Again, I did all the work. Raised the 10 pups, and learned everything I could. I gained so much life experiences and lessons from her. Peaches was my world.

Now, while it IS possible that you could do all the work and be as invested in your pup's life like I was with my first dog.... it STILL falls on your parents in some form. Obviously, I didn't work and I was in school (which is extremely important to do well in). My parents paid all her vet bills, and supplies. They also had to care for her while I was in school. As a pup, she needed to go out every few hours to potty. She needed to play and get her mind working (especially being from a sporting line). She did puppy things.... chewed things up, destroyed a few items, barked and cried, and went potty in the house, etc. My parents had to be patient with this. They had to drive me to the parks, to the training grounds, to the vets....etc. 

Then I went to High School... took honors classes, kept a 4.0 GPA, joined the band, pre-vet club, started heavily training/competing with my horses. I was very busy! Again, mom had to step in and help. At 17 I left for college... across the state.... lived in a dorm. I couldn't bring Peaches (broke my heart). My parents ending up divorcing during my middle school years, so my mother now was stuck with Peaches' care 100% by herself. I came home every weekend and we were inseparable during that time... however, 5 days a week... she was my mother's dog. When I came home from college, Peaches went back into my care.

What it comes down to is.... I can understand your moms concern. This is not just your dog.... it's also going to be your parents dog too. You are 13.... HS will start soon... maybe a job.... then college. Your parents will not only be financially stuck with this dog, but eventually, may be the only care giver as well. I was EXTREMELY involved with Peaches... but, even with that... my parents STILL had to be involved with something they didn't necessarily want. You are too young to be 100% independent with this dog. It's still their money, their home, their time, their car/gas, their peace and quiet, sanity, and definitely something that puts a strain on their schedule. It's a lot for something you didn't want...don't ya think? Think about it in their shoes as well. Give your mom her space and time... let her think it over and truly be willing to do this... not forced. Also think of this as a 15+ year commitment.... That's a LOT for a 13 year old. You will need your parents help.

I was very lucky for having my parents support me with this. They ended up loving those dogs more then their kids I think! haha! However, that was still a lot on them, and I am forever thankful for the opportunity I was given. That dog taught me a lot. All of that could have NEVER been done without the support and help from my parents, especially my mother. 

With all of that said, I also understand your side. I was once that same kid. It's rough, but, there's a lot you just haven't learned in life yet and I believe your parents may just be... making sure this is the right decision for everyone.

If your parents do allow this opportunity for you.... please give them the utmost respect and care for the dog like you promised. Make sure you show them that this WAS the right decision and that you will live up to your word as well. If you do... they'll be more likely to keep the dog and help you with what you want to do with the pup. Just remember this is a big deal for them. It's not a small commitment.

Otherwise... good luck with your pup! Dogs are a blessing in this crazy world.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i feel your pain. It sounds like you would be a great owner..my daughter is only 7 (will be 8 in August) she is a great owner too.She takes our 6 month old pup for walks,cleans up his poop and feeds him.But of course it is me who trains and pays all the vet bills.Dogs are very very expensive..so many its a money issue right now? oh and before we got the puppy my daughter had to keep all her toys a=off the floor and keep her room spotless for a few months..and she did it...i hope you get a dog soon...is there a neighbor that has a dog that you could walk and play with everyday?


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words! I really hope I would be a great owner. 
[email protected] Very interesting story! Thanks for sharing it! 
[email protected] That's a shame that your daughter doesn't want to wake up for the dog! Is it a German Shepherd?  Btw, when she doesn't want to wake up, put the dog on her bed so the dog does it's business on her bed... It will teach her a lesson!
That would be quite cruel though 
[email protected] Impressive! A 7 year old who isn't disgusted to clean after her dog... Woah! Yes, my friend who lives next block has a Shih Tzu... I don't like the kind too much. And he doesn't care for the dog, for example he expects the dog to do many tricks he never attempted to train her....... I trained the dog for him, and he learned a few tricks that I taught her myself. I also wake up at 6am to go with the friend everyday to go with the dog to prove my mom I can wake up... I also help to bath her, etc.
But a shih-tzu is a small dog, and easier to handle...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Speedy, I have enjoyed reading your thread. I feel your desire coming thru your words. I was once you -- begging and pleading for a dog. I never got the dog. Instead I got a hamster, a bird and eventually a cat. I wanted a DOG! 

No doubt mom is worried that the responsibility will land on her. That's valid. 13 year olds develop interests and lose interests... and if you lose interest in the dog, she will have a large dog that is certainly not the easiest dog breed to train. I do totally understand her apprehension.

My son, when he was about your age, begged me non stop, for weeks -- for a snake. I hate snakes. I am telling you, that boy wore me down. Finally I relented after numerous and repeated promises that he would take proper care of it, that *I* would never need to do anything related to it, AND, most importantly!!! that he would *always* assure the cage lid was properly attached and never, never, never would the snake get loose in the house.

You see where I'm going here.... He didn't secure the lid one day and snake was loose in the house. 

If I could've afforded to do so, I would've gone to a motel. I lived in utter fear for days, so worried I'd wake up beside that snake.

I was sitting at my computer desk one evening and accidentally rolled the rug up on corner with my chair. I reached down to re-place the rug and what was underneath? DEAD SNAKE. I'd been rolling my computer chair wheels over the thing for who knows how long! AGH!!!!!!!!

Bottom line, she sees your passion and desire, but in her mother's head, she knows it could become her problem... 

Speedy, is there any way you'd consider an easier breed for your first dog? Many adults struggle with raising purebred GSD's. 

Will mom and or dad pay for training classes and be willing to help get you to them? 

I'm not against you at all. Your post made me think of the young lady that won Britain's Got Talent (not sure if that's the right name?) with her dancing dog. Only 16 years old.

Good luck, Speedy~!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Honestly, if I were you I would wait. You are pretty much at that turning point in your life when you go from being a kid, to being a busy teenager. When I was younger, I begged and begged my parents for a puppy, and eventually they gave in . I was pretty much in the same situation, only it was my dad who didn't want the dog. 

My parents ended up letting me get the puppy, (I was 9) but by the time I turned 15, and then 16, and then 17, I was home less and less and the dog was left with my parents. I was going to school, I had a job, and I could DRIVE! Plus I started getting.....BOYFRIENDS!!!

You may not have a job now, but I'm sure having a job is something you will have in a few years, as well as a car, and once you have a car and a job, that takes up most of your time, you will want to 'get away' and spend time with friends. So now there's scool, a job, friends, possibly a boyfriend, and...........the dog. Plus, you will want to have a job prior to getting a puppy so you can help pay for it, dogs are very expensive, and it is part of the responsibility of owning one. 

I think it would be very wise to just wait at least until you have a job, and a car, and are going to school and then re-evaluate if getting a dog is appropriate. They aren't just going to be there for 3 or 4 years, which I am sure you know!

But like I said, you are about to get to a major turning point in your life when you go from a kid to 'out in the real world'. And trust me. Three years will fly by, don't rush it.

PS, You sound like you would be an AWESOME owner, and I'm sure you would spend tons of time with your dog. It's just that I was in your shoes not too long ago, it's pretty fresh in my mind. I'm 25 now, and I can have all the dogs I want, and I want another puppy so bad!!! But the timing is off, and timing is very, very important.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Chelle, your story made me laugh soooo much! It's so funny  I would probably run out of the house or lock myself in my room if I saw a snake!!
PupperLove, I'm a boy 
I wont get boyfriends! 
Thanks for your advice too!
Chell, I don't think of many other breeds, but i think i would accept a golden retriever.
What are training classes for?

Sorry for typos, im writing from an iphone


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Speedy, I hope you are able to convince your mother. I think you would be a fine young man to raise a GSD. I just bet you would be the type to read, watch, and learn everything about them that you could get your hands on.

Maybe your mother is just not a dog person. You may have to accept that...b/c there are many people that are not dog people. I would really hate for you to get a dog.....and your mom just absolutely NOT like the dog. My mom is like that. Doesn't matter how well behaved or how many tricks it does.....she just doesn't like dogs. 

I would suggest finding some wonderful training videos of GSD's doing some amazing things and finding some cute puppy videos...and maybe let your mother watch those. Explain to her that you are willing to teach and train your dog to do that. Also, convince your mother that you want her and pup to have a strong bond too.

The truth is...this wouldn't just be your dog. It's the family's dog.

Another thing...my husband bought our first GSD and I was NOT on board with that decision at all. It was his dog. haha, yeah right. I knew within a week that dog was attached like velcro to me. I never even tried to mess with him that much other than making sure he pottied outside. My husband now says that a higher power bought our first dog into our life to make me a dog person. We now have 3.

I wish you all the luck. It's always been my belief that some kids have an amazing way with dogs. Not all kids are snots and irresponsible.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey jetscarbie! First of all I want to say that your dog's ears are so nice! 
Thank you for the kind reply too, my mom does know that I read, watch, and learn all about dogs - I watch Dogs 101 on Animal Planet whenever it's on, read books from the library, watch videos on Youtube, etc. 
I already watched 90% of dog teaching videos, the 10% are the not-so-good videos...  The thing is, my mom would like a dog, but she's worried about the fact that I lose interest in it after a month, and about holidays.


> I wish you all the luck.


Thanks, I'll need it!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Just noticed I didn't get any reply to my question! 
I was asking what should I do on the first day I get my puppy, and how many times at night you have to wake up with a puppy to go out for a walk.
Thanks!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry for bumping an old thread but....
MY MUM AGREED!!!!    
I'm so happy  Woohooooooo


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

lol, if she changes her mind again, pull the values card.

"Mum, what values are you teaching me if you back out of something you promised?"


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Speedy2662 said:


> Just noticed I didn't get any reply to my question!
> I was asking what should I do on the first day I get my puppy, and how many times at night you have to wake up with a puppy to go out for a walk.
> Thanks!


As for how many times you have to wake up-- the first week is the most important to have him/her housebroken. You have to constantly tail the puppy to make sure you catch him/her in the act and say a firm "NO!" and bring him/her outside. Anytime you hear him/her wake up at night, you should bring him/her to his/her potty place outside as well.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Madjukes said:


> lol, if she changes her mind again, pull the values card.
> 
> "Mum, what values are you teaching me if you back out of something you promised?"


I don't think she'll back out now, as my dad told us to buy dog equipment, and she agreed... WOOOO!

[email protected] I live in an apartment, and I will have him sleep in a crate next to my bed so I hope I will wake up when he does... Or can I set an alarm at night so we both wake up and then go? Will that work out or not?


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd take him out every couple hours until you get a better sense of how long he can hold it and when he understands not to pee inside. Make sure you take him out every time he wakes up and before he goes to bed. Really, you learn as you go. With Dante I just woke up every time I heard him whine and rushed him outside.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:happyboogie: :congratulations:

Glad your mum said yes!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Just noticed I didn't get any reply to my question!
> I was asking what should I do on the first day I get my puppy, and how many times at night you have to wake up with a puppy to go out for a walk.
> Thanks!





Speedy2662 said:


> Hey guys, sorry for bumping an old thread but....
> MY MUM AGREED!!!!
> I'm so happy  Woohooooooo


Yay for you!!! You should take him out 10-15 minutes after he eats/drinks, anything, take him out as soon as you take him out of his crate and about every 2 hours. Puppies can't hold it much longer than that. Take a pocket full of treats with you and make a big, big deal out of it when he goes. Either keep him leashed to you or keep him in a crate when you can't watch him so he doesn't have accidents in the house. Puppies sleep alot so don't worry to much about putting him in his crate during the day. I would not put anything in the crate with him...he might chew it up.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks! But my mom is saying that going at about 10 or 11pm and then at 6am with the dog would be fine, would it be or not? I think it's too long...


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

When he's only 8 weeks old, yes it will be too long. The older they get, the more bladder control they'll have.


----------



## freedom4horses (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Thanks! But my mom is saying that going at about 10 or 11pm and then at 6am with the dog would be fine, would it be or not? I think it's too long...


As little pups, all of mine go to bed at about 11pm, then I will take them out around 2-3am and then again when we get up around 7am. The middle of the night potty break usually lasts until 12-14 weeks of age and then fades out. Of course you need to regulate water consumption as well. Around here, a pups last meal is usually around 5-6pm and water is restricted after 8pm. I make sure not to exercise too much later in the day since then they would need water, especially in the summer time.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you!! I really don't know what I would do without this forum... I got to know so many things...
Thank you all


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Plan on crate training if you haven't already decided.. it's a lifesaver..  Congrats!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

crate training for potty training?
Is that what you ment? 
Yeah, I hope my parents decide that it costs too much money or something... If they do I have some pocket money to use...
A 42" size would be the right one..... right?
Eg. this one:
Dog Puppy Cage XLarge 42 inch Black Folding 2 Door Crate with Non-Chew Metal Tray by Ellie-Bo: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes that should be big enough


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> crate training for potty training?
> Is that what you ment?
> Yeah, I hope my parents decide that it costs too much money or something... If they do I have some pocket money to use...
> A 42" size would be the right one..... right?
> ...


Get one with a divider in the middle. Puppies don't need that much room and when they have that much room, they often potty in the crate.

Like this one







Midwest Life Stages Double-Door Folding Metal Dog Crate, 42 Inches by 28 Inches by 31 Inches: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies









I would definitely get at least a 42". My girl is 25" tall and the 36" is good for short travel and training but not daily use.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Every dog in our house has a 42" crate. They don't use them regularly as adults, but they are here in case of an emergency.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

The link you gave me doesn't work. I also need .co.uk amazon links
eg: amazon.co.uk
But I get the point... errr, a divider... Can't I just put something like cardboard in the middle of it? It's a cheaper way I guess...


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey buddy I was in your shoes too. I REALLY wanted a GSD when I was 15, I did all the research I could find and everything, my dad was on board since he loves dogs too, my mom on the other hand had a firm no. What I did was just try to convince her as much as possible and since my dad told me we could get a dog, I started looking around for GSD's that needed to be rescued. I found Hercules, showed him to my dad, he approved, and we made a trip out to where he was to see him, my mom was unaware that that's where we were headed. Once she saw him, she fell in love with him and said yes. So just try to convince her as much as possible, and then if shes still saying no, just take your dad . She'll learn to love the dog.

I am ALL for rescuing dogs that need a good home, in fact that would be my first route to go, but if you get a puppy (**** even a rescued adult), the first night, just be gentle, I know you'll be excited and want to teach him/her all the tricks you invisioned your dog doing, but take it slow, take some time to bond and let the dog adjust. I'd recommend sleeping with the dog in your room even if it's in a crate, you'll deal with MUCH less crying.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hello! Glad to hear there's someone that had a similar story to mine. We've been to see our local shelter but the only German Shepherd there was a German Shepherd, but we couldn't see her because she had to get her shots or something like that, I don't know - but we couldn't see her. It was sad seeing all the dogs there. 
I will do this:
Take food and water 2 hours before sleep. (20:00)
Go for a walk (22:00)
Go to sleep after the walk
Go for a walk (03:00)
Go for a walk (07:00)
Give food&water back (09:00)

How does that sound?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> crate training for potty training?
> Is that what you ment?


Sorry, I wasn't able to respond sooner, but yes and no. Yes it helps with potty training but crate training is so useful in so many ways. Potty training one of them, but it's also a safety place for them. Titan uses it for everything. I give him a treat, he goes to his crate to eat it, before I feed him I tell him to "go to bed" then fill his bowls and tell him "ok, eat" and he will go eat, so it's a great training tool. As well as it will make your life so much easier. If you have to be gone longer than you want and don't want your mom to worry about him, put him in his crate with a bone or a chew (something he won't be able to break off and swallow, e.g., marrow bone, kong, etc.) If you are cleaning and he's getting in the way, crate. If you have guests that don't particularly like dogs, crate. If you are traveling, crate. If you have to go away as a family and he needs to be kenneled, having him crate trained will lower the stress levels a little when put in that environment because he will be put in a crate-like environment. It's just a very useful tool. 

Titan was crate trained when he was a puppy. Initially to help potty train. then it just became a useful tool. Now he loves it. I don't even have a door on it anymore. He just comes and goes as he pleases and if I need him in there for whatever reason, I tell him "go to bed" and he will go in there and not come out until I say. Very convenient when I have workers doing something in the house or someone new coming in so he can get all his excitement out in there and only come out when he is calm. 

I would absolutely go with a metal crate with a divider. It will save you money in the long run. NO CARDBOARD! haha, your puppy will chew chew chew and I assure you, cardboard will no longer exist in that crate. And never ever use it as a punishment. It's one things after he's trained, like I do with Titan, when he does something I don't like or is being obnoxious, I will say "Enough! Go to bed!" and he will but he doesn't associate the crate with something bacd because when we were training in the beginning it was only a happy, positive experience. It's crucial in the beginning to make it the best place in the entire world to be. Lol.



Speedy2662 said:


> Hello! Glad to hear there's someone that had a similar story to mine. We've been to see our local shelter but the only German Shepherd there was a German Shepherd, but we couldn't see her because she had to get her shots or something like that, I don't know - but we couldn't see her. It was sad seeing all the dogs there.
> I will do this:
> Take food and water 2 hours before sleep. (20:00)
> Go for a walk (22:00)
> ...


Not sure what your housing situation is but you really don't need to walk persay. If you just mean taking him out then fine, but he doesn't need to be walked everytime you wake up. 

My goal when night time potty training was to get him used to the idea that we are sleeping and he had to potty so he lets me know then we go back to sleep. If you start walking him everytime you get him up to potty, he will grow into that and start expecting it. Personally I would just wake up every 3-4 hours, take him potty, and go right back to bed (which is where the crate comes in, that's where he should be sleeping in the beginning until he's trained a little better). THEN in the morning when you are up for the day, walk him BEFORE you feed him. Then a couple more times throughout the day. 

Someone else mentioned letting him settle before you start training. This is a very very good idea. Give him a week or so before you start trying to make him do things. Just let him get used to his new home and routine. I would also suggest puppy classes. The sooner the better. It will help with socialization and obedience (duh  ) 

I think you are on the right track though.. you are smart for coming on here and trying to learn everything you can, not many 13 year olds would have done that!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> The link you gave me doesn't work. I also need .co.uk amazon links
> eg: amazon.co.uk
> But I get the point... errr, a divider... Can't I just put something like cardboard in the middle of it? It's a cheaper way I guess...


No. He will chew through cardboard in no time. A crate with a divider shouldn't cost much more than one without. It's only 1 extra panel that you can take out or put in.

Have you looked for a used crate? Maybe you can pick up a small crate that is the right size for him used for right now and buy a larger crate later.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> Hello! Glad to hear there's someone that had a similar story to mine. We've been to see our local shelter but the only German Shepherd there was a German Shepherd, but we couldn't see her because she had to get her shots or something like that, I don't know - but we couldn't see her. It was sad seeing all the dogs there.
> I will do this:
> Take food and water 2 hours before sleep. (20:00)
> Go for a walk (22:00)
> ...




I'd say take the water and food away more like 1700-1800
the walk at 2200 is fine, I'd say don't take him out at 0300, I'd just take him out to do his business and go straight back to his crate so he learns the house rules that from the time you go to bed at night, he needs to sleep until morning. This will occur more normally once he's old enough to hold his bladder, but I'd start with the training now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Hercules. Don't let him play in the middle of the night. He goes out to potty and right back in to go to sleep.


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

oh on somewhat of a side note, when Zeus and Juno were first home with me, before they were house trained, I was taking them out 3-4 times a night yet every morning they would be COVERED in pee and poop so be prepared to not sleep for the first few weeks. Also some good investments, some sort of "pee deodorizer" and bitter apple spray, in the first two days I had the two (I got them before I was able to buy all the stuff you're supposed to buy BEFORE you bring a dog), they chewed the blinds on the patio door, most of the baseboard corners in the house, and a part of a cabinet. This was WITH me constantly watching them, diverting them with toys and food to chew on.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley (Mar 9, 2012)

Xena must have better than average bladder control. We got Xena when she was 8 weeks and she's only had a couple of accidents in a crate. One was on the way home right after we got her. We thought her loud whining was from fear because it was her first car ride. Turned out she had to poop. The other was during a long lasting storm because the lightening was bad and I refused to take her out.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> Xena must have better than average bladder control. We got Xena when she was 8 weeks and she's only had a couple of accidents in a crate. One was on the way home right after we got her. We thought her loud whining was from fear because it was her first car ride. Turned out she had to poop. The other was during a long lasting storm because the lightening was bad and I refused to take her out.


Titan was the same way. He was completely house broken in about a week. I was able to leave him through out the night after a couple weeks. Titan NEVER, to this day, makes any kind of noise to be let out. I had/have to watch him. He just looks at the back door. That's it. SO when he was a puppy it was eyes on, all the time. Now I know his routine and know that on a bad day.. sadly.. if I happen to work a late 12 hour shift unplanned and am unable to get home, I know he can hold it.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

For the middle of the night potty break, I always carry my pups outside. I don't speak too much, (just some reassuring chatter), I don't want them to fully wake up and get into play mode. I want them to get outside efficiently, which is why I carry them. I don't want them to stop and potty on the way or get distracted and start playing. Usually they are kind of sleepy, so you can set them down where you want them to go and they will go. As soon as they are finished I scoop them back up and carry them back to the crate and put them back in quietly. If it will help I may put a little something to chew on in there and they will usually fall back asleep in a few minutes. 
You don't want to get all cutesy and talk excitedly or loudly. Keeping them in bedtime mode is the best way to get them used to sleeping through the night.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Well, if I carry a puppy downstairs and then outside, isn't there a possibility she... well... does the business ON me? I wouldn't want that really... Or what if she peed on the stairs? Stuff like that. Please answer :3


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

There is always a possibility and a likelihood that you will get peed/pooped on no matter what you do to avoid it. Not just with the carrying down the stairs but in just normal activity or if you come home and he/she has an accident in the crate and you didn't notice until you picked him/her up.. that sort of thing. 

Typically, if you wake them up and take carry them out they won't typically be stimulated to go until feet touch the ground. They don't like peeing where they lay.. which essentially will be th mindset they are in when you are carrying them out. Accidents do happen so be prepared for that too.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Hm, okay. Well,
when making the thread I guess I was too much of a chicken to post that I am a little bit overweight, and that's why I also want a dog, to lose weight while having fun.
I guess I didn't know everyone here is extra nice to each other


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well this is a very good start  there's a thread in the Chat room.. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/183464-lets-get-fit-part-2-a.html that you might be interested in participating in. People will be sure to give support and share their experiences. I personally respect the fact that you recognize that and are wanting to change your lifestyle.


----------



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

As long as you dont pick them up around the stomach/bladder area they generally don't pee on you.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

How can I pick them up by not touching their stomach area? I really don't see a way other than holding it upside down, hahah  (Obviously I wouldn't do that)

[email protected] thanks!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

You're welcome 

I never picked Titan up to go potty. So I can only assume that you would pick him up with one hand under his butt and one under his front paws. Also when you do take him out to go potty you will want to give a command for that too. Mine is "go Potty" so any time Titan peed, I said "go potty!" and celebrated like he won the lottery! Lol it will make life much easier if you have to go in a hurry but need him to go potty quick! Sometimes I am runnign late for work and I just point and say "go potty Titan!" and he goes within minutes. It's really convenient.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Considering I live on the first floor I guess I will have to pick him up :c
Thanks for the tip though


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Speedy2662 said:


> Hm, okay. Well,
> when making the thread I guess I was too much of a chicken to post that I am a little bit overweight, and that's why I also want a dog, to lose weight while having fun.
> I guess I didn't know everyone here is extra nice to each other


Speedy - Good for you! Good for you for taking charge of your health now! I know you said you weren't going to show your dog but I think you should look into doing agility. It's alot of fun and will give you and your dog the activity you want. You can't start a puppy in agility until they are a bit older but you can start foundation work with them. Look around and see if there are any training facilities near you. 

If not, just enjoy your dog. Take him walking and when he gets older, running or biking or hiking. You'll have lots of fun!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Jax08!
Btw. When can I let my puppy walk downstairs/upstairs herself?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

When they are big enough to safely climb the steps.  Not sure what age that would be as we have a single story home.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

is this the right way to hold a puppy? 3 fingers between legs and pinkie and thumb outside legs? Is that correct?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> When they are big enough to safely climb the steps.  Not sure what age that would be as we have a single story home.


My rule of thumb was until I couldn't anymore. Generally that meant they were big enough to do it themselves


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Speedy2662 said:


> Outside K9: How to Hold Your Puppy - YouTube
> is this the right way to hold a puppy? 3 fingers between legs and pinkie and thumb outside legs? Is that correct?


That is definitely a good way to do it, however so long as you are putting pressure on their joints and tossing them around.. typically whatever is comfortable for you both works fine.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> That is definitely a good way to do it, however so long as you are putting pressure on their joints and tossing them around.. typically whatever is comfortable for you both works fine.


Wait what? Please re-phrase that. I didn't understand


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Basically as long as you aren't hurting the dog or making him uncomfortable.. anyway you carry them should be ok, but that video was a good thing to look at.. that's generally a natural way to hold your puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wyoung2153 said:


> That is definitely a good way to do it, however *so long as you are *putting pressure on their joints and tossing them around.. typically whatever is comfortable for you both works fine.



that was supposed to read "are NOT", right?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> that was supposed to read "are NOT", right?


OMG yes.. I can't believe I missed that!! so long as you *ARE NOT* putting pressure on their joints.. good catch.. silly me..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol...that's why Speedy asked you to rephrase it. :rofl:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

That's funny because I was really confused.. I reread it after Speedy asked and was like.. I don't understand how that doesn't make sense... must have read right over it since I knew what I meant! HAHA


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> lol...that's why Speedy asked you to rephrase it. :rofl:


^This


----------



## golddog25 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm 13 as well,moving on to 14. We currently have 4 dogs and a cat.A jack russell/bull terrier mix,a chihuahua,a chihuahua mutt,a pit bull,and a maine **** cat. The pit bull doesn't live with us,but all the others do.I 've grown up with animals,and training/caring for them is a hobby to me. I've been trying to get my mom to let me get my own german shepherd puppy,but the thing is its $500 and my mom thinks its alot,and she keeps making up reasons why we should look for something else,like it might not get along with our current pets,im gonna have to train it,when we go to Louisiana to visit,and blah blah blah. I've been caring for these animals for awhile,but she said when we get it,I need to give all the animals attention.I promised her I would dedicate my time to them all.She says yes,then kind of rethinks it and its so frustrating! It's like she doesn't trust me or something. 

I know how you feel,only I already have pets.I'm not sure if you got that dog yet,but good luck on it! ^^


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I forgot about this thread, lol.
I suggest making your own thread toget more help, and if you followed the new posts category you'd notice I have a puppy already 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

